# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Ανοικτή πρόσκληση στα Ασύρματα Κοινοτικά Δίκτυα

## ngia

Το awmn έχει μία γραμμή 2mbps χορηγία τίς Altec, αυτή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για την διασύνδεση του awmn με άλλα Ασύρματα Κοινοτικά Δίκτυα.
Όσοι εκπρόσωποι από άλλα δίκτυα επιθυμούν ας επικοινωνήσουν με τους διαχειριστές στο [email protected] ώστε να ρυθμίσουν την διασύνδεση.

----------


## trendy

Το hswn ήδη κάνει το tunnel του με το awmn μέσω της altec. ::  
Θα ήθελα να προτείνω επιπλέον να ξανασυζητηθεί σε σοβαρή πλέον βάση το θέμα των πανελλαδικών dns και τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε, ίσως σε κάποια λίστα ή ειδική ενότητα με έναν εκπρόσωπο από τα συνδεδεμένα δίκτυα.

----------


## schatzin

Τι χρειάζεται από την άλλη μεριά για τη διασύνδεση του awmn με ένα άλλο δίκτυο; Μια DSL να υποθέσω...  ::  Ποιες είναι οι προϋποθέσεις;

----------


## mojiro

> Τι χρειάζεται από την άλλη μεριά για τη διασύνδεση του awmn με ένα άλλο δίκτυο; Μια DSL να υποθέσω...  Ποιες είναι οι προϋποθέσεις;


τουλαχιστον μια καθαρη 512/256 κατεμε... δυστηχως μεχρι 256 παει το upload
μιας τυπικης dsl... ενδεχομενως να χρειαζεται και στατικη ip.

----------


## schatzin

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από schatzin
> 
> Τι χρειάζεται από την άλλη μεριά για τη διασύνδεση του awmn με ένα άλλο δίκτυο; Μια DSL να υποθέσω...  Ποιες είναι οι προϋποθέσεις;
> 
> 
> τουλαχιστον μια καθαρη 512/256 κατεμε... δυστηχως μεχρι 256 παει το upload
> μιας τυπικης dsl... ενδεχομενως να χρειαζεται και στατικη ip.


512  ::  Κάπως πολύ δεν είναι; Με 512 η γραμμή 2 mbps μπορεί να υποστηρίξει πλήρως μόνο 4 tunnels... 384/256 δεν κάνει; Δεν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να γλυτώσουμε την static IP;

----------


## trendy

Δε νομίζω να παίζει πίτα όλην την ώρα η γραμμή. 284/256 σε adsl δεν υπάρχει.
Θεωρητικά και με 384/128kbps κάνεις δουλειά, αν θες μόνο να περνάει irc, http, mail (χωρίς βαρβάτα attachments) και dc chat. To dynamic dns λύνεται με dyndns λύσεις  ::

----------


## elkos

υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να διαδωθεί το wind και σε άλλα δίκτια?
οχι τιποτέ άλλο αλλα σύντομα Αθήνα---Πάτρα----Χαλκίδα θα βλέπουν ασύρματα η μια την άλλη

----------


## andreas

το εκανα sticky

----------


## orion

Ναι οκ αλλα εμεις ειμαστε ανοικτο δικτυο το AWMN τι ειναι τελικα? Ανοικτο ή κλειστο?

----------


## Vigor

Σε αργία έπεσες...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Ναι οκ αλλα εμεις ειμαστε ανοικτο δικτυο το AWMN τι ειναι τελικα? Ανοικτο ή κλειστο?


Δεν αρκει μια λεξη για να χαρακτηριστει, εαν θες μια πιο σωστη απαντηση διευκρινισε τι ρωτας με την λεξη "ανοικτο" ή "κλειστό"

Γενικά πάντως θεωρείται ανοικτό δικτυο.Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να γίνει δοκιμο μελος του συλλογου και να απολαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες που αυτός προσφερει.Τουλαχιστον αρχικά αυτή η δοκιμαστική περίοδο δεν θα στοιχίζει τίποτα σε κανέναν.

Αλλά πες οτι είναι κλειστό (υποθετικά πάντα), εσεις έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα να συνδεθείτε με ένα κλειστό δίκτυο?

----------


## NetTraptor

Κάποιος να βάλει μια φωνή στον DVD_GR να ανοίξει πάλι το tunnel με Χανιά! Πάω να κατεβάσω το Subnet announcement

Λόγο αναβάθμισης της γραμμής που τον φιλοξενούσε (έχει διακοπεί για λίγο λόγο αλλαγής κυκλώματος και δουλεύουμε με την εφεδρική σε full blast), δεν μπορώ να τον υποστηρίξω για 2-3 εβδομάδες. Νομίζω ότι τώρα ποια μπορεί να τον φιλοξενήσει η acn μόνιμα… ή και προσωρινά μέχρι να ορθοποδήσει η κατάσταση εδώ!

----------


## elkos

> Ναι οκ αλλα εμεις ειμαστε ανοικτο δικτυο το AWMN τι ειναι τελικα? Ανοικτο ή κλειστο?


το δίκτιο είναι ανοιχτό κάποιες υπηρεσίες του όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητα ανοιχτές και απαιτούν registration....

----------


## papashark

> Ναι οκ αλλα εμεις ειμαστε ανοικτο δικτυο το AWMN τι ειναι τελικα? Ανοικτο ή κλειστο?


Ο χρόνος θα δήξει Άγγελε....

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orion
> 
> Ναι οκ αλλα εμεις ειμαστε ανοικτο δικτυο το AWMN τι ειναι τελικα? Ανοικτο ή κλειστο?
> 
> 
> το δίκτιο είναι ανοιχτό κάποιες υπηρεσίες του όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητα ανοιχτές και απαιτούν registration....


Άλλο registration για λόγους ασφάλειας και άλλο πληρωμή για να τις χρησιμοποιήσεις  ::  

Έχει τεράστια διαφορά.

----------


## elkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από elkos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orion
> 
> ...


έχεις δίκιο είχα στο μυαλό μου την πρωτοβουλία του Ernest0x... add +1 to the patata counter

----------


## dti

> Ναι οκ αλλα εμεις ειμαστε ανοικτο δικτυο το AWMN τι ειναι τελικα? Ανοικτο ή κλειστο?


Ορθάνοικτο*.&-*

----------


## orion

Ανοικτο ειναι ενα πραμα..δεν εχει γενικα ή ειδικα... ή ειναι ανοιχτο κοινοτικο δικτυο που ολοι μπορουν να συνδεθουν ή ειναι κλειστο και προσβασιμο μονο απο λιγους..

Απο οτι καταλαβα ουτε εσεις εχετε ξεκαθαρισει τι ειστε  ::  

Αν μπορειτε να κανετε traceroute στο 10.104.104.69 τοτε ναι μαλλον θα ειστε μερος καποιου ανοιχτου δικτυου.....

ΑΑΑ σας ευχομαι μια καλυτερη χρονια  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.104.104.69 
traceroute to 10.104.104.69 (10.104.104.69), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  master-gw (10.26.35.65)  0.300 ms  0.302 ms  0.225 ms
 2  gw-router1 (10.26.35.241)  0.524 ms  0.494 ms  0.448 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.koko.awmn (10.20.220.201)  1.500 ms  0.930 ms  1.360 ms
 4  gw-koki.macabre-sunsets.awmn (10.15.164.70)  1.139 ms  7.148 ms  2.011 ms
 5  gw-macabre-sunsets.digenis.awmn (10.15.164.78)  1.815 ms  2.685 ms  2.049 ms
 6  gw-digenis.dsfak.awmn (10.27.229.190)  3.367 ms  1.954 ms  5.958 ms
 7  gw-dsfak.alasondro.awmn (10.27.228.153)  3.989 ms  5.031 ms  11.293 ms
 8  gw-alasondro.mew.awmn (10.32.46.242)  98.002 ms  83.814 ms  54.840 ms
 9  gw-mew.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.137)  111.627 ms  116.077 ms  165.625 ms
10  10.17.122.134 (10.17.122.134)  216.827 ms  158.782 ms  82.905 ms
11  10.17.122.157 (10.17.122.157)  204.032 ms  231.328 ms  237.404 ms
12  10.106.3.2 (10.106.3.2)  331.124 ms  307.112 ms  284.289 ms
13  10.106.255.253 (10.106.255.253)  228.619 ms  108.917 ms  145.530 ms
14  10.107.255.1 (10.107.255.1)  201.091 ms  246.782 ms  250.410 ms
15  10.107.255.50 (10.107.255.50)  200.173 ms  252.778 ms  285.271 ms
16  10.107.255.34 (10.107.255.34)  250.293 ms  157.417 ms  197.316 ms
17  10.107.255.246 (10.107.255.246)  213.874 ms  297.562 ms  142.177 ms
18  * 10.104.255.1 (10.104.255.1)  433.879 ms  228.289 ms
19  10.104.104.252 (10.104.104.252)  335.209 ms  283.222 ms  181.398 ms
20  10.104.104.225 (10.104.104.225)  211.146 ms  359.056 ms  359.540 ms
21  10.104.104.69 (10.104.104.69)  425.296 ms  197.864 ms  323.096 ms
```

Αν και σέρνεται λιγάκι σας φτάνουμε  ::

----------


## nmout

> Το hswn ήδη κάνει το tunnel του με το awmn μέσω της altec. .


καμια ασυρματη ΙΡ απο το hwn?

----------


## ysam

```
traceroute to 10.176.10.1 (10.176.10.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw2 (10.19.144.195)  0.660 ms  0.403 ms  0.850 ms
 2  gw-ysam.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.25)  1.961 ms  1.755 ms  1.894 ms
 3  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  2.316 ms  1.582 ms  2.941 ms
 4  gw-awmn-hswn.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.250)  114.578 ms  92.888 ms  95.861 ms
 5  10.176.4.161 (10.176.4.161)  96.336 ms  67.993 ms  67.274 ms
 6  10.176.4.158 (10.176.4.158)  83.186 ms  89.399 ms  81.245 ms
 7  10.176.10.1 (10.176.10.1)  89.778 ms  96.312 ms  97.868 ms
```

 ::

----------


## elkos

μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για συνδεσή με ap που έχουν adsl σε απομονομένες από το backbone περιοχές ώστε να μην έχουμε το φαινόμενο να έχοθμε ap που δεν βλέπουν το awmn?

----------


## rosered

> Το awmn έχει μία γραμμή 2mbps χορηγία τίς Altec, αυτή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για την διασύνδεση του awmn με άλλα Ασύρματα Κοινοτικά Δίκτυα.
> Όσοι εκπρόσωποι από άλλα δίκτυα επιθυμούν ας επικοινωνήσουν με τους διαχειριστές στο [email protected] ώστε να ρυθμίσουν την διασύνδεση.


Βασικα όπως ειχα αναφέρει και στο παρελθον υπαρχει διαθεσιμη μια γραμμη 512/512 sdsl με σταθερη ip που την εχω σπιτι και κάθετε.Τοτε μου ειχε πει ο dti μηπως καναμε κανα vpn αλλα λογω χρονου περισσοτερο δεν προλαβα.

Τωρα, αρκετό καιρό μετά και μετά απο σχετικο πμ του dti (ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση Δαμιανε) θα ήθελα να μαθω αν ενδιαφέρεστε για ενα vpn με Χαλκίδα. Είμαστε ηδη αρκετοι μαζεμένοι και παρα πολλοι άλλοι που ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να ενωσουν τα δυο διαφορετικα δικτυα που εχουμε στη Χαλκιδα. Δεν είμαι διαχειριστής του Ασυρματου Δικτύου της Χαλκίδας και δεν υπαρχει και καποιος τετοιος στη Χαλκιδα.Μιλάω μόνο εκ μερους των ανθρώπων που είναι πίσω απο το δίκτυο που εχω στησει εγώ μαζί τους.

Περιμένω νέα σας.

Φιλικά

Γιωργος

----------


## dti

Πολύ ωραία Γιώργο, θα πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον spirosco ή κάποιον άλλον admin δίνοντάς του τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία για να φτιαχθεί το tunnel.

----------


## socrates

Πιστεύω ότι είναι ένα από τις πρώτες συνδέσεις που πρέπει να κάνουμε!
Η Χαλκίδα προσφέρεται για ασύρματη πόλη και είναι κοντά στην Αθήνα!

----------


## fotos

Εκδηλώνω το ενδιαφέρον και του TRWN για διασύνδεση με το AWMN. Από την πλευρά μας υπάρχει 1024/256 και στατική IP (από την Xrepa (οι ειδικοί του τούννελ), όχι από το UoP). Τεχνογνωσία υπάρχει σε OpenVPN και σε poptop, καθώς και server με OpenBSD.

Πιστεύω ότι το TRWN είναι σε αρκετά ώριμο στάδιο για το VPN.
Πότε θα γίνει το κοννέ;  ::   :: 
-fot

ΥΓ. Αργότερα ίσως το κάνουμε μέσα από το UoP αλλά *πολύ* αργότερα...

----------


## dti

Επικοινωνήστε με τους admins στη γνωστή διεύθυνση admin παπάκι awmn τελεία net

----------


## alasondro

κρίμα που χτες στην γενική συνέλευση 
δεν ψηφίστηκε η πρόταση να δωθούν τα 2Mbps αποκλειστικά 
για την διασύνδεση με άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα ....
Θα βοηθούσε πολύ στην όλη προσπάθεια.

----------


## lambrosk

Αλήθεια τι έγινε στην γενική συνέλευση?

Ούτε ενα ποστ στο ανοιχτό φόρουμ πριν για υπενθύμιση, ούτε για παρακολούθηση ούτε για broadcast , τίποτα...  ::  
Μάλλον θεωρείτε ότι δεν ενδιαφέρει τα μη μέλη να παρακολουθούν τι γίνεται ,εεε ?  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αλήθεια τι έγινε στην γενική συνέλευση?


Στη Γ.Σ. μπορούν να έρχονται και μη μέλη να παρακολουθούν, και χθες υπήρχαν και μη μέλη ... !! Ήταν μια από τις πιο ωραίες και σε πολύ καλό και φιλικό επίπεδο συνελεύσεις που έχω βρεθεί. Ενδιαφέρον είχε η συζήτηση στο τέλος για το routing. Περισσότερα στις επόμενες μέρες από το τμήμα τρέχουμε και δεν προλαβαίνουμε ... !!

----------


## Vigor

> Αλήθεια τι έγινε στην γενική συνέλευση?
> 
> 
> Στη Γ.Σ. μπορούν να έρχονται και μη μέλη να παρακολουθούν, και χθες υπήρχαν και μη μέλη ... !! Ήταν μια από τις πιο ωραίες και σε πολύ καλό και φιλικό επίπεδο συνελεύσεις που έχω βρεθεί. Ενδιαφέρον είχε η συζήτηση στο τέλος για το routing. Περισσότερα στις επόμενες μέρες *από το τμήμα* τρέχουμε και δεν προλαβαίνουμε ... !!


Τι έγινε, υπήρξε καταγγελία?  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Αλήθεια τι έγινε στην γενική συνέλευση?
> 
> Ούτε ενα ποστ στο ανοιχτό φόρουμ πριν για υπενθύμιση, ούτε για παρακολούθηση ούτε για broadcast , τίποτα...  
> Μάλλον θεωρείτε ότι δεν ενδιαφέρει τα μη μέλη να παρακολουθούν τι γίνεται ,εεε ?


Υπήρχε σχετική πρόσκληση στη homepage του site, υπήρχε post για το meeting στην Καλλιθέα ώστε να μη συμπέσει με τη Γ.Σ. και αρκετές βέβαια υπενθυμίσεις στην ενότητα του Συλλόγου.  ::

----------


## nvak

> κρίμα που χτες στην γενική συνέλευση 
> δεν ψηφίστηκε η πρόταση να δωθούν τα 2Mbps αποκλειστικά 
> για την διασύνδεση με άλλα ασύρματα δίκτυα ....
> Θα βοηθούσε πολύ στην όλη προσπάθεια.


Με τον χορηγό δεν υπάρχει επίσημη συμφωνία. (από όσα άκουσα χθές)
Από όσο μπορώ να μαντέψω η χορηγία έγινε για διαφήμιση των υπηρεσιών του χορηγού. (κάτι σαν δείγμα προιόντος που παίρνουμε στα supermarket)  ::  
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα του άρεσε μία τέτοια αποκλειστική χρήση απο μέρους μας.

Μπορούμε όμως να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μέρος του bandwith για την διασύνδεση και για άλλες υπηρεσίες. 

Μπορούμε επίσης να ψάξουμε και για άλλες χορηγίες. Είναι ένας τομέας που υστερούμε παρ' όλο που έχουμε το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα να τις πετύχουμε εύκολα, λόγω της ειδικής σύνθεσης της ομάδας μας.

Εδώ ούτε με τον Δήμαρχο Τρικάλων κάναμε επαφή για σύνδεση Δήμοτικού Δικτύου Τρικάλων-ΑΜΔΑ παρ' όλο που τον έχουμα στα πόδια μας στην Έδρα.  ::

----------


## andreas

τα παιδια στα τρικαλα εχουν αναφερει κατι τετοιο και συντομα (αν δεν το εχουν κανει ηδη) θα το ζητησουν  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Αντε ΛΑΡΙΣΑΙΟΙΙΙ βρειτε τροπο για tunnel με awmn ρεεεε.Ειχα ρωτησει τα Τει αλλα μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει πρωτα να βαλουν 100mbit γραμμη...ΔΛΔ ΠΟΤΕ!!

----------


## nvak

Σιγά ρε Αθηνοκεντρικοί !!  ::  

Δεν πρέπει πρώτα να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους οι πόλεις τις Θεσσαλίας ?
Ένα τούνελ από Αθήνα - Θεσσαλία φτάνει.

Μην ξεχνάμε και το Θεσσαλικό Πανεπιστήμιο που έχει σχολές σε κάθε πόλη  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εδώ ούτε με τον Δήμαρχο Τρικάλων κάναμε επαφή για σύνδεση Δήμοτικού Δικτύου Τρικάλων-ΑΜΔΑ παρ' όλο που τον έχουμα στα πόδια μας στην Έδρα.


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... t=etrikala

----------


## XSYSTEM

Αγαπητε nvak tunnel εχει ζητησει το Ανοιχτό Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρικάλων απο το AWMN τωρα για το δικτυο του δημου τη tunnel να κανει με το AWMN για πιο λογο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

* ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ TUNNEL ME WISP*

----------


## nvak

Γνωρίζουν την ύπαρξή σας οι του Δήμου ?
Είχατε επαφή μαζί τους ?
Συνήθως αυτές οι προσπάθειες τελειώνουν μαζί με τα λεφτά της χρηματοδότησης. 

Καλά είναι να ψάξουμε για σημεία επαφής με τους Δήμους ώστε οι κινήσεις τους να μην είναι μετέωρα βήματα, αλλά κάτι πιό ουσιαστικό που να ωφελεί όλους.

----------


## ngia

Έχει ενδιαφερθεί ο rosered για vpn με Χαλκίδα, ο fotos για την TRWN, και το Ανοιχτό Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρικάλων. 

Υπενθυμίζω όσοι ενδιαφέρονται από άλλα δίκτυα ας επικοινωνούν με τους διαχειριστές στο [email protected] ώστε να ρυθμίσουν την διασύνδεση.

----------


## XSYSTEM

> Γνωρίζουν την ύπαρξή σας οι του Δήμου ?
> Είχατε επαφή μαζί τους ?
> Συνήθως αυτές οι προσπάθειες τελειώνουν μαζί με τα λεφτά της χρηματοδότησης. 
> 
> Καλά είναι να ψάξουμε για σημεία επαφής με τους Δήμους ώστε οι κινήσεις τους να μην είναι μετέωρα βήματα, αλλά κάτι πιό ουσιαστικό που να ωφελεί όλους.


Βεβαιως αγαπητε !!! Aλωστε τη να σηζητησουμε δεν εχουμε τα ιδια ενδιαφεροντα

----------


## dti

> Γνωρίζουν την ύπαρξή σας οι του Δήμου ?
> Είχατε επαφή μαζί τους ?
> Συνήθως αυτές οι προσπάθειες τελειώνουν μαζί με τα λεφτά της χρηματοδότησης.


Στην πρόσφατη ημερίδα του ΕΜΠ ο Δήμαρχος Τρικάλων παρουσίασε μεταξύ των άλλων:
- Έχουν πάρει μέχρι τώρα κάπου 1.250.000 ευρώ από τα έργα της ΚτΠ
- Εκκρεμεί να πάρουν ακόμη 2.500.000 με 3.000.000 ευρώ 
- Έχουν συμμετάσχει σε όλα ανεξαιρέτως (!) τα έργα που έχουν προκηρυχθεί.
- Έχουν φροντίσει και για την υποστήριξη του δικτύου τους, με την ίδρυση Cisco Academy με 17 άτομα να εκπαιδεύονται προκειμένου να πάρουν τη σχετική πιστοποίηση από τη Cisco
- Χορηγοί του e-trikala είναι η Telepassport, η Algosystems και η Cisco...
- Έχει προγραμματισθεί η εγκατάσταση 5-6 νέων κόμβων (με wrap και με 2 interfaces το καθένα παρακαλώ!) 
- Για να υπάρξει συνέχεια ο Δήμαρχος είπε οτι προτίθενται να ιδρύσουν Δημοτική επιχείρηση στην οποία αρχικά θα μετέχει ο Δήμος και μετά με αύξηση κεφαλαίου θα κληθούν να συμμετάσχουν όποιοι θέλουν (προφανώς και εταιρίες και ιδιώτες επενδυτές).

Τέλος, αναφέρω κι εδώ, αυτό που είπε σχετικά με τη βασική πρόσβαση στο Internet που προσφέρει: Θα είναι δωρεάν.
Τυχόν πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες μπορεί να χρεώνονται.

----------


## XSYSTEM

Money Money Money ........................ !!!

----------


## c_access

Θα ηθελα να δηλωσω και εγω με την σειρα μου το μεγαλο ενδιαφερον που υπαρχει απο το WiMAM(Wireless metropolitan agrinio network) για την διασυνδεση του με το AWMN. Σαν εκπροσωπος τους εδω στην αθηνα θελω αν μπορει καποιος να με ενημερωσει για τι μπορει να γινει για να προχωρησει. Τα παιδια απο το αγρινιο μπορουν να πλησιασουν ατομα απο το πανεπιστημιο Αγρινιου για να χρησιμοποιηθει γραμμη απο εκει. Αν καποιος μπορει, παρακαλω να με ενημερωσει σχετικα με το τι μπορει να γινει. Πληροφοριακα αναφερω πως το WiMAN ειναι καινουριο σχετικα, εχει περιπου 30 χρηστες ενεργους και απο ενδειξεις βλεπω πως θα πολλαπλασιαστουν πολυ γρηγορα. Ορεξη και θεληση για μαθηση-εξαπλωση απο πλευρας αγρινιου υπαρχει μπολικη, αρκει λιγη βοηθεια απο αθηνα.

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρον νέο που υπάρχει τέτοια κίνηση στο Αγρίνιο!  ::  
Χρησιμοποιείτε ip's από το Πανελλαδικό Σχέδιο Διευθυνσιοδότησης;
Επικοινωνήστε με κάποιον admin εδώ για να γίνουν οι σχετικές ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## fotos

Λες και εγώ που επικοινώνησα κατάλαβα κάτι ...  ::   :: 
Ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κανείς (από 06/02 δηλαδή πριν από 15 μέρες).

Ντάξει καταλαβαίνω μπορεί να παίζει φόρτος, αλλά μια επιβεβαίωση παραλαβής δεν είναι κακό πράγμα.
Πάντως εαν δεν έχετε λάβει το email μου, να το ξαναστείλω (μπας και το έφαγε η μαύρη τρύπα του Internet).

-fot

----------


## socrates

Αλήθεια ποιο είναι το status; 
Έχει συνδεθεί κάποια άλλη κοινότητα με το awmn μέσω της γραμμής αυτής;
Ποιος το έχει αναλάβει από τους admins;

----------


## c_access

> Ενδιαφέρον νέο που υπάρχει τέτοια κίνηση στο Αγρίνιο!  
> Χρησιμοποιείτε ip's από το Πανελλαδικό Σχέδιο Διευθυνσιοδότησης;
> Επικοινωνήστε με κάποιον admin εδώ για να γίνουν οι σχετικές ρυθμίσεις.


Ναι οι διευθυνσεις ειναι απο το ΠΣΔ, ειναι του στυλ 10.*.*.* Απλως με ποιον πρεπει να επικοινωνησω ακριβως και τι πρεπει να ζητησω?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον νέο που υπάρχει τέτοια κίνηση στο Αγρίνιο!  
> Χρησιμοποιείτε ip's από το Πανελλαδικό Σχέδιο Διευθυνσιοδότησης;
> Επικοινωνήστε με κάποιον admin εδώ για να γίνουν οι σχετικές ρυθμίσεις.
> 
> 
> Ναι οι διευθυνσεις ειναι απο το ΠΣΔ, ειναι του στυλ 10.*.*.* Απλως με ποιον πρεπει να επικοινωνησω ακριβως και τι πρεπει να ζητησω?


Ποιές ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείτε; Για να μην μπερδευτούν με αυτές της Ναυπάκτου...

----------


## c_access

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από c_access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Χμμμ, δεν θυμαμαι ποιες, θα ρωτησω και θα σου πω, αλλα δεν μπερδευονται με της ναυπακτου. Εχουν κανει καλη δουλεια οι Αγρινιοτες

----------


## spirosco

Απο τα μηνυματα που εχουμε λαβει αυτο το καιρο, εχω απαντησει στους rosered και xsystem (Χαλκιδα και Τρικαλα αντιστοιχα).
Ισως μεχρι το τελος της βδομαδας να ειμαστε ετοιμοι και με τις δυο παραπανω κοινοτητες.

@c_access, εσυ ή οποιος ειναι αρμοδιος σχετικα απο τη κοινοτητα σας, ας στειλει ενα mail στο [email protected] για να το προχωρησουμε.

@fotos, κανε ενα κοπο και ξαναστειλε το mail στο [email protected] γιατι δεν βρισκω κατι στο inbox.

Μια παρατηρηση μονο. Παρακαλω μην μας ζητατε tunnels για single user access.
Σκοπος μιας υπηρεσιας σαν και αυτης ειναι η διασυνδεση ασυρματων κοινοτητων και κατ'επεκταση η ενδυναμωση αυτων, κι οχι απλα η παροχη προσβασης.

Φιλικα

----------


## fotos

@spirosco

Οκέυ το προώθησα και στο info παπάκι awmn τελεία net. Αρχικά το είχα στείλει στο admin παπάκι awmn τελεία net, σύμφωνα με αυτό που είχε πει ο dti.
Προφανώς και δεν μιλάμε για single user access (μόνο στην πολυκατοικία είμαστε 10  :: )... οκ πλάκα στην πλάκα μέσα από την Χρέπα θα συνδεθεί όλο το TRWN με το AWMN.

-fot

----------


## alfadeck

[quote=c_access][quote=Acinonyx][quote="c_access":b79f3][quote=dti]Ενδιαφέρον νέο που υπάρχει τέτοια κίνηση στο Αγρίνιο!  ::  
Χρησιμοποιείτε ip's από το Πανελλαδικό Σχέδιο Διευθυνσιοδότησης;
Επικοινωνήστε με κάποιον admin εδώ για να γίνουν οι σχετικές ρυθμίσεις.[/quote]

Ναι οι διευθυνσεις ειναι απο το ΠΣΔ, ειναι του στυλ 10.*.*.* Απλως με ποιον πρεπει να επικοινωνησω ακριβως και τι πρεπει να ζητησω?[/quote]

Ποιές ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείτε; Για να μην μπερδευτούν με αυτές της Ναυπάκτου...[/quote]

Χμμμ, δεν θυμαμαι ποιες, θα ρωτησω και θα σου πω, αλλα δεν μπερδευονται με της ναυπακτου. Εχουν κανει καλη δουλεια οι Αγρινιοτες[/quote:b79f3]

Χαιρετω επισημα ως εκπροσωπος του WiMAN (Ασυρματο Δικτυο Αγρινιου)

Αρχιζοντας να πω οτι κανουμε χρηση ολου του 10.230.χχχ.yyy subnet με αναπτυξη 6 υποδικτυων εως τωρα, 2 ΑΡ σε λειτουργια, 1 BB-Link και καπου 8-10 client-AP (και φυσικα αρκετοι διασπαρτοι).
Εχουμε περασει καποια email σε [email="[email protected]"][email protected][/email] αλλα καμια απαντηση 
Προταση μας ειναι το 10.228 να μεινει για θεματα bridge, vpn κλπ
Ολο το 10.229 στην Ναυπακτο, ολο το 10.230 στο Αγρινιο και ολο το 10.231 στο Μεσολογγι. Να αναφερω στο σημειο αυτο οτι το Αγρινιο ειναι η μεγαλυτερη πληθυσμιακα αλλα και σε εκταση πόλη του Νομου Αιτωλοακαρνανιας (ναι ειναι μεγαλυτερη και απο την πρωτευουσα το Μεσολογγι).

Με την Ναυπακτο προσπαθησα να ερθω σε επαφη (με καποια ATOP εταιρεια ) αλλα τζιφος. Παιδια αν ειναι κανενας Ναυπακτιωτης εδω ειμαστε εμεις στο http://www.wirenet.gr. Εχουμε forum κλπ

Στοχος μας να ενωσουμε αρχικα Μεσολογγι, Ναυπακτο, Αγρινιο μεταξυ μας
Στην συνεχεια tunnel με AWMN.

Προβληματα μας:
1) Η nodedb μας τα χαλασε και καθομαι και γραφω κωδικα για να εχουμε μια εικονα που ειναι ποιος
2) Παλευουμε 2-3 ατομα απο ταρατσα σε ταρατσα να βοηθησουμε τους υπολοιπους (δεν θα αντεξουμε πολυ ακομα)
3) Αδυναμια επικοινωνιας με γειτονικα δικτυα οπως Ναυπακτου διοτι στο Μεσολογγι δεν βλεπουμε κινηση.

Στο θεμα tunnel με AWMN τι δυνατοτητες υπαρχουν και τι χρειαζομαστε?
Στο Αγρινιο θα ξεκινησει αναπτυξη δικτυου οπτικων ινων απο Απριλιο 2006.

Την ολη προσπαθεια του ασυρματου δικτυου υποστηριζω με την προσωπικη μου επιχειρηση, διαθετοντας στο δικτυο cisco routers για την δρομολογηση του δικτυου.

Υπηρεσιες που δουλευουν αψογα στο δικτυο μας DC-hubs (3 συνολικα), [email protected] VoIP PBX, videolan (σε δοκιμες), VPN connections για internet gateway, DNS servers (2 συνολικα που ελεγχουν 6 ζωνες),
MRTG για monitoring ταχυτητων. Λεμε να δοκιμασουμε και αλλα ...  ::  

Αυτα προς το παρον... και οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε  ::  

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## socrates

Αν και λίγο ΟΤ!




> ...
> Προβληματα μας:
> 1) Η nodedb μας τα χαλασε και καθομαι και γραφω κωδικα για να εχουμε μια εικονα που ειναι ποιος
> ...


Μπορείτε να κάνεται μια συζήτηση με τα παιδιά του Wind (wind.awmn.net)!
Ίσως το wind (αν σας καλύπτουν οι google χάρτες της περιοχής) είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα σας.

Ποιοι είναι οι σκοποί του δικτύου σας;

----------


## alfadeck

> Αν και λίγο ΟΤ!
> 
> Μπορείτε να κάνεται μια συζήτηση με τα παιδιά του Wind (wind.awmn.net)!
> Ίσως το wind (αν σας καλύπτουν οι google χάρτες της περιοχής) είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα σας.


Δυστυχως το google δεν εχει αναλυτικους χαρτες της περιοχης μας.
Δεν πειραζει το εχω ξεκινησει το Project .




> Ποιοι είναι οι σκοποί του δικτύου σας;


Ερευνα και ανάπτυξη τηλεπικοινωνιακου μεσου.
Με λιγα λογια πειραματιζομαστε σε πολλα και διαφορα με σκοπο να βγαλουμε κατι καλυτερο. 

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## nikpet

> Μπορείτε να κάνεται μια συζήτηση με τα παιδιά του Wind (wind.awmn.net)!
> Ίσως το wind (αν σας καλύπτουν οι google χάρτες της περιοχής) είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα σας.



http://wind.cube.gr για την ακρίβεια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ολο το 10.229 στην Ναυπακτο, ολο το 10.230 στο Αγρινιο και ολο το 10.231 στο Μεσολογγι. Να αναφερω στο σημειο αυτο οτι το Αγρινιο ειναι η μεγαλυτερη πληθυσμιακα αλλα και σε εκταση πόλη του Νομου Αιτωλοακαρνανιας (ναι ειναι μεγαλυτερη και απο την πρωτευουσα το Μεσολογγι).


Καλώς...

Οπότε κατοχυρόνουμε στη Ναύπακτο το 10.229.0.0/16

Να σημειώσω ότι το ATOP είναι εταιρία παροχής ασύρματου internet και δεν έχει καμία σχέση από όσο ξέρω με κοινοτικά δίκτυα.

----------


## alfadeck

> Καλώς...
> 
> Οπότε κατοχυρόνουμε στη Ναύπακτο το 10.229.0.0/16
> 
> Να σημειώσω ότι το ATOP είναι εταιρία παροχής ασύρματου internet και δεν έχει καμία σχέση από όσο ξέρω με κοινοτικά δίκτυα.


Χαιρετε φιλε Acinonyx

Να ρωτησω βεβαια αν εκπροσωπεις το ΝPW (Naypaktos Wireless Network)
Απο οσο γνωριζω πρεπει να ειναι συνδεμενο και με Πατρα.
Καποια επαφη παιδια που μπορουμε να εχουμε? Συζηταμε για VPN μεταξυ μας? Εχετε καποιο site/forum/portal για ενημερωση/συζητηση?
Το δικο μας ειναι το http://www.wirenet.gr 

Φιλικα
Σπυρος

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> Απο οσο γνωριζω πρεπει να ειναι συνδεμενο και με Πατρα.
> Καποια επαφη παιδια που μπορουμε να εχουμε?


Όχι δεν είναι ... σαν μέλος του PWN έχω κυνηγίσει ένα link μεταξύ Πάτρας - Ναυπάκτου και πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα γίνει αλλά με 1-2 άτομα που δεν ανήκουν στο δίκτυο της Ναυπάκτου... 
Επίσης, Ναύπακτος Wireless Network δεν έχω δει να υπάρχει επίσημα, εκτός και αν εν γνώση τους δεν θέλουν κάποιο link με Πάτρα ή δεν εμφανίζονται στις όποιες συζητήσεις γίνονται και υποτίθεται τους αφορούν.

Συνεπώς εγώ προσανατολίζομαι σε ένα link που θα ενώσει τις δύο πλευρές με την γεωγραφική τους έννοια και όχι με την έννοια ένωσης των δικτύων (άσχετα με τον εαν από pwn υπάρχει αυτή η διάθεση..)

----------


## alfadeck

> Όχι δεν είναι ... σαν μέλος του PWN έχω κυνηγίσει ένα link μεταξύ Πάτρας - Ναυπάκτου και πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα γίνει αλλά με 1-2 άτομα που δεν ανήκουν στο δίκτυο της Ναυπάκτου... 
> Επίσης, Ναύπακτος Wireless Network δεν έχω δει να υπάρχει επίσημα, εκτός και αν εν γνώση τους δεν θέλουν κάποιο link με Πάτρα ή δεν εμφανίζονται στις όποιες συζητήσεις γίνονται και υποτίθεται τους αφορούν.


Εαν εχεις την καλοσυνη πες σε αυτα τα 1-2 ατομα να ερθουν σε επαφη μαζι μας. Ισως να δημιουργησουν εναν πυρηνα και να υπαρξει και επισημα το NWN. Που ξερεις ισως το bb-link σου να δωσει μεγαλυτερη πνοη.
Τωρα αν υπαρχουν περισσοτεροι, σου λεω ναι υπαρχουν (καπου υπηρχε και ενα forum παλαιοτερα). Αν θελουν να εμφανιστουν,.... ας απαντησουν αυτοι καλυτερα  :: 





> Συνεπώς εγώ προσανατολίζομαι σε ένα link που θα ενώσει τις δύο πλευρές με την γεωγραφική τους έννοια και όχι με την έννοια ένωσης των δικτύων (άσχετα με τον εαν από pwn υπάρχει αυτή η διάθεση..)


Και αυτο καλο ειναι φιλε μου.

Κατι αλλο που δεν ρωτησα και συγνωμη που ειναι off-topic (κατευθυντε με στο σωστο σημειο).
Εδω στο Αγρινιο εχουμε 2 DNS με καμποσες ζωνες. Υποθετω οτι καπου στο AWMN υπαρχουν καποιοι κεντρικοι που DNS που ισως να μαζευουν το πανελλαδικο δικτυο. Μπορουμε να σας δινουμε τις ζωνες μας ωστε να εχετε ενημερωση και απο εμας? Πως μπορουμε να το κανουμε αυτο? (και τα 2 μηχανηματα εχουν προσβαση internet για να σας περασουμε τις πληροφοριες)

Ευχαριστω
Σπυρος

----------


## yian_ifaistos

> Εαν εχεις την καλοσυνη πες σε αυτα τα 1-2 ατομα να ερθουν σε επαφη μαζι μας. Ισως να δημιουργησουν εναν πυρηνα και να υπαρξει και επισημα το NWN. Που ξερεις ισως το bb-link σου να δωσει μεγαλυτερη πνοη.
> Τωρα αν υπαρχουν περισσοτεροι, σου λεω ναι υπαρχουν (καπου υπηρχε και ενα forum παλαιοτερα). Αν θελουν να εμφανιστουν,.... ας απαντησουν αυτοι καλυτερα


Όταν στηθεί το link Πάτρας - Ναυπάκτου να μην έχεις καμία αμφιβολία ότι και θα ποστάρω σχετικά και θα σε ενημερώσω προσωπικά ... απλά θέλω να γίνονται ένα ένα τα βήματα για να μην κρεμάσω κόσμο και να μην μπλέκω καταστάσεις  ::  
Είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν ενδιαφερόμενοι και μάλιστα έχω μιλήσει και με παιδιά από την ευρύτερη περιοχή Ναύπακτο που ενδιαφέρονται για στήσιμο δικτύου στην περιοχή τους.

Τώρα για το επίσημο Naypaktos.W.N. συμφωνώ και περιμένω μαζί σου !

----------


## Acinonyx

Κάπως έτσι την πάτησα κι εγώ.

Από ότι ξέρω στην Ναύπακτο το ασύρματο δίκτυο είναι μόνο ένα AP.  :: 

Έχω σκοπό να στήσω κόμβο εκεί αλλά έχω εγκλωβιστεί στην Αθήνα με τον εξοπλισμό εδώ και 2 μήνες. Είχα την ελπίδα ότι κάποιος τοπικά θα ενεργοποιουταν στο μεταξύ αλλά τελικά δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## xaotikos

Έστειλε και η Λάρισα mail για σύνδεση. Αναμένουμε.

----------


## XSYSTEM

> Σαν απλός χρήστης μπορώ να πάρω login για το VPN?
> 
> Θέλω απλός να μπένω και να βλέπω το δίκτυο, οχι downloads και τέτεια.
> Είναι λίγο εκνεβριστηκό οταν κάποιος γράφει ένα awmn link και δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω.



Αυτό νομίζω πρέπει να το ζήτησης από κάποιον κομβουχο που παρέχει τέτοια υπηρεσία από την σύνδεση του στο ιντερνετ.Π.χ koki !!! να σου δώσει ένα pptp account

----------


## elkos

άντε κσι το πρώτο διευρωπαικό τουνέλι
έυχομαι και διηπειρωτικό

----------


## dti

Έχουμε κάτι νεώτερο π.χ. από Χαλκίδα;

Όσες κοινότητες δεν έχουν εκδηλώσει ακόμη ενδιαφέρον να διασυνδεθούν με το awmn ας το κάνουν τώρα!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Χτες μιλησαμε με τον Γιωργο (rosered). Συντομα πιστευω θα ειναι up κι αυτο.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Χτες μιλησαμε με τον Γιωργο (rosered). Συντομα πιστευω θα ειναι up κι αυτο.


Έλα να ανοίγουν τα τουνελια…  ::

----------


## schatzin

Έχω στείλει email στο [email protected] εδώ και καιρό για τη σύνδεση του ασύρματου δικτύου της Βέροιας αλλά δεν πήρα ακόμα απάντηση... 
Ισχύει η πρόσκληση;;;  ::

----------


## schatzin

> Έχω στείλει email στο [email protected] εδώ και καιρό για τη σύνδεση του ασύρματου δικτύου της Βέροιας αλλά δεν πήρα ακόμα απάντηση... 
> Ισχύει η πρόσκληση;;;


Ping...  ::

----------


## dti

Pong!  ::

----------


## Thanosch

Request timed out.  ::

----------


## spirosco

Network unreachable  ::  

schatzin η προσκληση ισχυει αλλα χρονος θα υπαρχει απο βδομαδα.
Θα σου στειλω με pm το κινητο μου.

----------


## XSYSTEM

Σπυρο filtrarete πορτες ? στους irc servers του HWN Δεν κανει connect!!!!



```
[email protected]:/home/xsystem# traceproto -p tcp -d 6667 irc.spirosco.awmn
traceproto: trace to irc.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.131), port 6667
ttl  1:  ICMP Time Exceeded from xsystem-gw.xsystem.town (10.206.100.254)
        2.0160 ms       2.0730 ms       2.0870 ms
ttl  2:  ICMP Time Exceeded from gw2whisper.xsystem.town (10.206.3.1)
        3.1880 ms       3.0570 ms       3.5750 ms
ttl  3:  ICMP Time Exceeded from gw2george.whisper.town (10.206.2.2)
        4.7870 ms       4.6120 ms       4.7340 ms
ttl  4:  ICMP Time Exceeded from gw2remmas.george.town (10.206.5.2)
        6.7240 ms       5.9770 ms       5.7690 ms
ttl  5:  ICMP Time Exceeded from gw2router.remmas.town (10.206.11.249)
        6.5100 ms       6.3530 ms       5.9640 ms
ttl  6:  ICMP Time Exceeded from 213.5.17.216 (213.5.17.216)
        43.399 ms       37.601 ms       36.819 ms
ttl  7:  ICMP Time Exceeded from noname-213.5.161.83.acn.gr (213.5.161.83)
        37.605 ms       37.217 ms       38.380 ms
ttl  8:no response     no response     no response
ttl  9:no response     no response     no response
ttl  10:no response     no response     no response
ttl  11:no response     no response     no response

hop :  min   /  ave   /  max   :  # packets  :  # lost
-------------------------------------------------------
  1 : 2.0160 / 2.0587 / 2.0870 :   3 packets :   0 lost
  2 : 3.0570 / 3.2733 / 3.5750 :   3 packets :   0 lost
  3 : 4.6120 / 4.7110 / 4.7870 :   3 packets :   0 lost
  4 : 5.7690 / 6.1567 / 6.7240 :   3 packets :   0 lost
  5 : 5.9640 / 6.2757 / 6.5100 :   3 packets :   0 lost
  6 : 36.819 / 39.273 / 43.399 :   3 packets :   0 lost
  7 : 37.217 / 37.734 / 38.380 :   3 packets :   0 lost
  8 : 0.0000 / 0.0000 / 0.0000 :   0 packets :   3 lost
  9 : 0.0000 / 0.0000 / 0.0000 :   0 packets :   3 lost
 10 : 0.0000 / 0.0000 / 0.0000 :   0 packets :   3 lost
 11 : 0.0000 / 0.0000 / 0.0000 :   0 packets :   3 lost
------------------------Total--------------------------
total 0.0000 / 7.7625 / 43.399 :  21 packets :  12 lost
```

----------


## spirosco

Nope. Δεν εχουμε port filters.

----------


## alfadeck

Χαιρετε

Επανερχομαι στο request για tunnel Αγρινιο - AWMN.
Επισημο μας Site http://www.wiman.gr.
Υπευθυνος για το tunnel εγω. Διαθετω static IP adsl, cisco2620XM & linux (πιστευω οτι εχουμε οτι χρειαστει).
Εχω στειλει μαιλ στο [email protected] αλλα υποθετω οτι δεχεστε πολλα μηνυματα. 
Ενα Pm βρε παιδια να ανταλλαξουμε τηλεφωνα και να το στησουμε (τα εχω ετοιμα ολα, τεσσαρακι subnet για το tunnel, το cisco ετοιμο - δυο ρυθμισεις θελουμε και 5 λεπτα απο τον χρονο σας).

Ευχαριστω
Σπυρος

----------


## alfadeck

Το tunnel AWMN-WIMAN ξεκινησε αλλα εχουμε καποια προβληματακια με το routing. Εχουμε ανοιξει και χωριστο Post. Αν μπορουν να μας βοηθησουν καποιοι να το ολοκληρωσουμε.....
(δεν γυριζει routing απο AWMN->WIMAN για το 10.230.0.0/16 που χρησιμοποιουμε).

Ευχαριστω

----------

